# Necrosis 2020 Lawn Journal



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

This will be my last few months at this house prior to moving. Let's make a great 6 mo!

Yard did well through a mild winter. The root system must be improved as it is showing a lot of cold weather tolerance.



Put down 6mo app of prodiamine today. Planning an scalping more into March when I see more active growth.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

It has been 1 year to the day from my previous pictures. It is interesting to see how much my yard is changed. Here is what it looked like before regular Milo, overwintering, and the soil amendments were used over the next several months.



And here is the same yard one year later.





I scalped pretty early last year. I will wait until around mid-March when things start moving before scalping. I don't think I'll need to dethatch this year since I did it last year. The target height of cut will be around 0.5" so I'll be trying to scalp lower than that with the reel mower. I have some synthetic fertilizer to the party started and I already have stashed of Carbon X and Milo ready to go. It should be a fun year.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I haven't posted in a while. It has been a year. I'm a HCW so since March it has been a whirlwind. Good things have happened though. We sold our house in April and moved into our new house in August. Going to miss that little yard though I can't lie.

Here is her last mow at the end of April.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

We move into our new house at the beginning of August. They laid sod a couple of days before we arrived. Well... it wasn't looking to hot when we got there. Come to find out they left the sprinkler system off after they laid the sod in the dead heat of the summer. Not ideal. I quickly measured the outputs and dialed in the system to put down about 0.5 inch per watering. I've been watering it daily since. Not looking forward to our water bill this month.







At this point I'm just glad it is growing. She will get her first haircut here in a couple of days. Planning on cutting it with a rotary pretty high for the rest of the year to let it establish some more. Next year things are going to get crazy.


----------

